# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  ازالة قفل ال FRP لجهاز Huawei Scl-l03

## كفاح الجريح

السلام عليكم
فقط حول الجهاز لوضعية ال FAST BOOT
واظغط من واجهة الكايميرا REMOVE FRP

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي كفاح_

----------

